# Meffert's Pyraminx keeps falling apart



## luke1984 (May 30, 2009)

I picked up a tiled meffert's pyraminx from Cube4You.com last week. After solving it about 20 times I noticed one of the tips/corners was a little loose, there's like a 2mm gap where there should be much smaller gap(less than 0.5mm). I tried to get it back in by pushing and turning but when I tried solving it again the tip came off and the puzzle fell apart. After reassembling it (very frustrating with all the springs and little metal balls flying across the room) it just keeps falling apart. When solving it the edge pieces just keep falling out and one of the tips/corners is still loose. 

Does anyone know what to do about this? Is it repairable or is my puzzle ruined?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 31, 2009)

I had that problem too, but that was because one of those little balls came out that is between the tip and the center. As I couldn't find the ball anymore I decided that was the cause, so I just bought a new one. I don't know if you also lost a ball or if it happened without losing a ball, but whatever I tried, my puzzle was ruined. So is yours, I think.


----------



## Neutrals01 (May 31, 2009)

my mefferts pyraminx is the same...just played 1 day and the 4 corner caps are very loose..got big gap..and keep popping...so I just left it there..I don't know how to fix it...


----------



## flee135 (May 31, 2009)

You need to tighten the screw inside of the tip.


----------



## luke1984 (May 31, 2009)

flee135 said:


> You need to tighten the screw inside of the tip.



That's the problem, I can't. The screw-like metal rod spins freely inside of the tip so tightening it isn't possible. It's supposed to lock into the white plastic ball in the center of the pyraminx, but I can't push it back in. I've also tried applying insane amounts of force to it, bit that didn't help a bit.


----------



## luke1984 (Jun 4, 2009)

I contacted meffert's to ask how to fix it. I recieved a friendly reply with instructions how to fix it and he said that if I wasn't able to repair it they'd send me a new puzzle. So like they advised I used epoxy glue to glue the "screw" back into the white ball in the center. The tip doesn't come off anymore but there's still a big gap which means the edges pop much more frequently. I guess I'm going to ask for a new puzzle then...


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 14, 2009)

Revived. My pyraminx is starting to pop a lot, how to fix it? I lost a few of the metal balls and springs.


----------



## Ganesh1995 (Jul 14, 2009)

I bought a dx pyraminx and it is amazing


----------



## luke1984 (Jul 14, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Revived. My pyraminx is starting to pop a lot, how to fix it? I lost a few of the metal balls and springs.



Contact meffert's, they could probably tell you how to fix it. So far they've been very helpful and friendly to me.



Ganesh1995 said:


> I bought a dx pyraminx and it is amazing




I ordered one too. I also have a cube4you pyraminx which is very nice too.


----------



## TemurAmir (Jul 14, 2009)

My Mefferts Pyraminx started doing that like a week after I got it. Except only 2 tips are really messed up. I'll contact them...


----------



## hazza12 (Dec 13, 2009)

*Tightening a pyraminx*

Hey, i've had a pyraminx for about a year but hardly ever used it. I have suddenly got into the habit of using it more frequently now and have had the same result as yours. The tips are incredibly loose and the edge pieces always fall out. Does anyone know how to stop this??


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 13, 2009)

That happens to mine. The ball bearings stick out or something and I can't fix it.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 14, 2009)

Seems like a pretty common problem. I was thinking about getting a mefferts after my baby brother broke my old pyraminx. Don't know if I should consider anymore.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 14, 2009)

Tropicalestore. Enough said.


----------

